# Code für Tabstop



## Flame (6. August 2003)

Hallo @ll.

Ne billige Frage:

Wie ist der Code fürn Tabstop, den ich in meiner Echo Ausgabe nutzen kann.
Da mein Script so mit Leerzeichen etc. nicht funktioniert. 
Nutze ich in PHPEdit den normalen Tab des Keyboards funktioniert zwar das Script, d.h. er bringt einige Ergebnisse in meinem Selectfeld, aber er haut alles durcheinander.

Wie ist demnach der HTML bzw PHP Code fürn Tab?

thx
:FLAmE:


----------



## hohoho (6. August 2003)

den html code davon kenne ich nicht, aber der php code ist "\t"


----------



## Fabian H (6. August 2003)

Versuchs doch mal mit acht Nonbreaking spaces (&amp;nbsp; ) hintereinander, oder, etwas eleganter, per CSS:

```
<span style="width:10px;">&nsbp;</span>
```
Nachteil: Bei nur einem Tabulator recht lang
Vorteil: Kann bekliebig in der Breite angpasst, es gehen auch Werte wie cm o.Ä.

Anderer Weg: HTML-Tabellen.


----------



## lambda (6. August 2003)

Hi... pflichte da Nuinmundo bei. CSS oder tables. Fang nur nicht was mit mehrerern non-brakes an, da kriegste mittelfristig nur Ärger mit.

Mit \t kannst du glaubich nur was in Text-Files oder Text-Mails anfangen.


----------



## BielWeb (6. August 2003)

Hi,

CSS Angabe text-indent:10px;

armin


----------



## Tim C. (6. August 2003)

> aber der php code ist "\t"


Nur mal so am Rande, das hat nichts mit PHP zu tun, sondern ist ein rechnerseitiges Steuerzeichen für Plaintextformatierung, genau wie auch \n und \r und wie sie alle heissen 

Wenn das Quark ist was ich schreibe, lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren


----------



## Daxi (6. August 2003)

Laut SELFHTML:


----------

